# Fresh graduate from Germany needs job in Canada.



## sadjb2

Hallo Folks 

Canada is the destination, where I would like to move soon.

I have just learnt about this site, really exciting!
So about me a little bit, I am completing my MBA degree in Germany as an international studen at the moment. I am 23 (male) with limited work experience but full of energy to start finally working.

I have heard about moving there as a Skilled Worker and it is very interesting and at the moment I am constantly looking for a opportunities in Canada.

Some* suggestion/information/own experience with similar case* would be very helpful from you guys to start searching for a job offer.


----------



## Auld Yin

sadjb2 said:


> Hallo Folks
> 
> Canada is the destination, where I would like to move soon.
> 
> I have just learnt about this site, really exciting!
> So about me a little bit, I am completing my MBA degree in Germany as an international studen at the moment. I am 23 (male) with limited work experience but full of energy to start finally working.
> 
> I have heard about moving there as a Skilled Worker and it is very interesting and at the moment I am constantly looking for a opportunities in Canada.
> 
> Some* suggestion/information/own experience with similar case* would be very helpful from you guys to start searching for a job offer.


Wjen you complete your MBA studies you would not be classified as a skilled worker. All you will have is a degree but little or no experience. Your best/quickest route into Canada is under the BUNAC programme which is a one-year working visa.


----------



## sadjb2

Auld Yin said:


> Wjen you complete your MBA studies you would not be classified as a skilled worker. All you will have is a degree but little or no experience. Your best/quickest route into Canada is under the BUNAC programme which is a one-year working visa.



Auld Yin...

Thanks for your reply

I will try to research this option now :ranger:

Regards


----------



## sadjb2

I saw BUNAC is only for UK passport holders... it's not an option for me as a non UK resident. 
Is there any alternative for BUNAC?


----------



## angemac

*Work and Experience programs*



sadjb2 said:


> I saw BUNAC is only for UK passport holders... it's not an option for me as a non UK resident.
> Is there any alternative for BUNAC?


This is only one of a number of international work and experience programs available. Go have a search on the Canadian Government's Department of Foreign Affairs and International Trade website for "International Youth Programs". (Sorry I can't post the URL as I have only just joined).

I hope you can find something suitable for you.


----------



## sadjb2

angemac said:


> This is only one of a number of international work and experience programs available. Go have a search on the Canadian Government's Department of Foreign Affairs and International Trade website for "International Youth Programs". (Sorry I can't post the URL as I have only just joined).
> 
> I hope you can find something suitable for you.



Angemac,

Thanks for the answer! 
I found your answer very helpful and I have found a couple of nice programs with IESTE international student exchange club. If somebody interested it's given on the Government web page(Welcome Page | Page d'accueil).

Any further information folks?!


----------



## Guest

BC International Qualifications Program

Overview 
The primary goal of the International Qualifications Program (IQP) is the elimination of barriers to labour market attachment facing internationally trained professionals and trades persons in BC. The objective of the program is to remove barriers that prevent skilled immigrants from fully utilizing their skills, knowledge and experience within the BC economy.
The IQP provides financial contributions for projects that meet the above goal and objective.

To find out more about the International Qualifications Program contact:

International Qualifications Unit
Ministry of Advanced Education and Labour Market Development
PO Box 9327 Stn Prov Govt
Victoria BC V8W 9N3 Canada

General Inquiries: (250) 952-0247
Fax: (250) 952-0705


----------

